# 1st Go At A Cider



## mudd (14/2/12)

So made an off comment to a guy at work that I could make some cider. He showed up with about 10kg of apples. So I thought I'd give it a go.

The apples are not the best quality (smallish and a bit sour), so I thought I'd just use some US05 I have (plus I'm too lazy to go source some cider yeast).

Hopefully I'll get 5-6 or litres of juice (cloudy) and I'll add some water (aiming for around 4%abv). If I can get 1/2 a corny I'd be happy.

Whats a good ferment temp? Thinking of sticking to 16-19C to suit the yeast, but was reading about fermenting ciders at lager temps?

Any opinions?



Cheers Mudd


----------



## Paulielow (14/2/12)

mudd said:


> So made an off comment to a guy at work that I could make some cider. He showed up with about 10kg of apples. So I thought I'd give it a go.
> 
> The apples are not the best quality (smallish and a bit sour), so I thought I'd just use some US05 I have (plus I'm too lazy to go source some cider yeast).
> 
> ...



Most of your traditional cider apples are very tart or sour so it should be a nice brew. Depending on where the apples are from and how or if they've been treated there should be yeast on the skin add some nutrients and leave it at that.


----------



## mudd (14/2/12)

Paulielow said:


> Most of your traditional cider apples are very tart or sour so it should be a nice brew. Depending on where the apples are from and how or if they've been treated there should be yeast on the skin add some nutrients and leave it at that.



Thanks Paulielow, Yep forgot about the nutrient bit, sure that'll help.


----------



## Airgead (14/2/12)

I'd also leave out the water. If you dilute the juice you dilute the flavour and it can end up watery and tasteless.

Ciders are traditionally fermented low and slow so something at the bottom of the temp range for your yeast should be good.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## O'Henry (15/2/12)

US05 will throw a lot of sulphur when fermented cold, so make sure you have the space to give the cider time to condition.


----------



## brucearnold (15/2/12)

If you are going to use a packet yeast, make sure you kill the other natural ones first.


----------



## Airgead (15/2/12)

BruceA said:


> If you are going to use a packet yeast, make sure you kill the other natural ones first.



I've never bothered. A good big pitch and you should be right. 

Cheers
Dave


----------



## brucearnold (15/2/12)

Airgead said:


> I've never bothered. A good big pitch and you should be right.
> 
> Cheers
> Dave


I would normally agree with this, but using a single packet of US-05 is not a good big pitch.


----------



## Airgead (15/2/12)

BruceA said:


> I would normally agree with this, but using a single packet of US-05 is not a good big pitch.



If you rehydrate according to the directions there should be enough viable cells in a single packet to provide a correct sized pitch for 25l. Many more cells in a packet of dry yeast than there are in a liquid vial. Or you could invest a couple of extra bucks and throw in a second packet.

Cheers
Dave


----------

